# Forum Home Renovation Heating & Cooling  Weatherwall ac/Heater...

## Mel

Hi, 
We have just purchased on old house and have a "weatherwall" air conditioner in the lounge room with a "honeywell" thermostat. The weatherwall doesn't seem to work as a heater yet the honeywell thermostat has a heater section on it. Does anyone know how I am supposed to tell whether this weatherwall is actually supposed to be a heater aswell as an air conditioner (and therefore just broken) or whether it is just simply an air con and nothing more. Also, can I change it so that it becomes reverse cycle?
Any information on this weatherwall would be appreciated as I know nothing about them and can't seem to find much by browsing the internet!
Thanks

----------


## gyro

Hi, looks like no one wanted to reply so will try to help as i have had considerable experience with these. (ISOLATE THE UNIT) turn off the power at the meter box and check the unit wont work,, 1st try taking off the 4 screws on the outside back panel, "the large panel" you may need to use a flat bladed screwdriver to lever the edges out to remove the panel, look inside. you can look around and if the unit is reverse cycle you will see a large valve with a few pipes comming off of it, it will also have a solenoid coil on the valve. " Usually" it is not to far from the compressor. If there is no valve then you only have a cooling only model. Some of these had a electric heating element in them as well for boost heating when defrosting. 
Hope this helps to identify your unit.
also if you need parts as the people who made this have changed hands so many times, try Carrier Airconditioners I believe they are the service agents. 
regards

----------

